# What was the hardest barrier for you?



## cubekid57 (Jul 16, 2008)

For me, it would be sub 20(still not yet) and sub 30 avgs. Sub 30 took forever!


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sub-20 took about 6 months for me. I can't practice as much now so I've been bouncing back and forth between sub-20 and 20.xx averages.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 16, 2008)

definitely sub-25 for me. It took like 5 months for me go from about 30 to sub-25. Sub-20 soon followed that. (Hopefully sub-15 soon too. )


----------



## Ton (Jul 16, 2008)

Well I come from 40 sec in 1982 and started speedcubing in 2003 back then I was 28 sec average , no I am 18 sec average. One think I have learned, to get faster is to train on the look ahead. You can practise this with -slow- smooth cubing . This means try to keep turning and looking at the same time. btw there are no barriers only the one you set yourself ....
Ton


----------



## Lofty (Jul 16, 2008)

sub-20 was definitly the hardest. I improved pretty consistantly until i was below 30 but after that it was a very long time until I got sub-20 and now im barely sub-18.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 16, 2008)

sub-30 took me the longest and was the hardest for me. I was still using fridrich when i realized that the f2l took me the longest. So i switchd over to block methods starting with petrus and then roux. sub-20 was easy after like 3 months of block methods. but i was stuck at 30-35 for +/- 5 months.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sub-40 was/is the hardest for me. I averaged 38.06 a couple weeks ago but i'm still struggling to get another sub-40 average of 12.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not sure, but the hardest barrier for me that I have not yet broken is getting sub18. I've been here for about 2 months now...


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm working really hard at the moment to get sub-30. I got to about 34 avg really quickly, and since i hit 34, it's been a huge wall that i can't climb. I usually get 34 avg, but i get 32s and 31s as well. I can't seem to break 30 though...


----------



## hdskull (Jul 16, 2008)

sub 15, took forever. still not 100% consistent.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 16, 2008)

I average like 23 seconds now, and I feel that getting below 30 seconds was hard. It took me like three weeks to do it before I realized that I had to look ahead in my F2L. I know that isn't a long time, but I was getting faster like 5 seconds every week, so all of a sudden, I had a sudden stop. Now I'm slowly, but steadily getting faster


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm trying to get sub 30 now. It's been maybe a month and still noyhing. I'm praticing though.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 17, 2008)

Sub 1 minute was terribly hard for me at first. I had a cube that -needed- you to use your whole hand to turn a face, so fingertricks were out of the question. I'd been practicing so much, however, that when I received my first decent cube, I solved it in 40 seconds.

It seemed to take a while to get from sub-25 to sub-20. Now that I've reached sub-20, I've seemed to improve a lot more, averaging sub-18 a few times. Must be the extra practice due to lots of spare time.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, it's strange how you just speed up so fast until you hit a wall. I went from 5 minutes to 50 seconds in a matter of 2 or 3 weeks. Then i slowed down completely as i started with intuitive F2L and started learning all the PLLs. After i learned F2L and the PLLs, my times dropped fast again, all the way up to about 34 avg, 23 pb, and that's where i'm stuck now. I've been here for about 2 or 3 weeks now. This is really tough...


----------



## Todd (Jul 17, 2008)

Sub 20 for a single solve was a pain for me.

My best solve was 20.05 for a really long time, hence the pain, still only average low 20's but now get sub 20 times more frequently, still learning OLL though.


----------



## Kevin. (Jul 17, 2008)

getting past 1 minute for sure, learning f2l was a leap for me and i finally feel comfortable with it. Still needs some practice but have a good teacher to well... teach me. Im like obi won! hah.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 17, 2008)

Kevin. said:


> Still needs some practice but have a good teacher to well... teach me.


Damn right I am.


----------



## Zigosity (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm stuck on the sub-30 barrier right now, too... I've got a couple really nice sub-30 avgs of 5, but nothing in the 12+solve range. Past like 10 solves my average tends to hover around 33.xx

I don't know all my PLLs, though, I'm still using 4LLL. 7/21 : [. I'm sure if I learned them all and got decent at recognition I'd be sub 30. Or if I improved my look-ahead a bit, which is what I'm currently working on.

-Zigo


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 17, 2008)

Sub-18 was my hardest barrier, both mentally in terms of convincing myself that I could break it, and time and effort spent trying to break it. It took me 4 years 10 months to get my first sub-20 average, and from there it took me a year and 2 months to get my first ever sub-18. After I got my first sub-20 I really starting increasing my practice routine to a couple hours a day, and I was practicing on a near daily basis for the first time. In retrospect I think it took so long because I often practiced only with my then current methods without learning new algs or trying to fix up my cubes better.

I'm also currently working on consistent sub-15, though I've already done sub-14 once for an average of 12.

Chris


----------



## shelley (Jul 17, 2008)

The barriers seem to get harder the faster you get


----------



## Musselman (Jul 17, 2008)

its not much of a barrier, but i am soooo lazy at algs. i dont think i will ever learn all OLL, and i plan on cubing till im like 50...lol. but i still dont know all PLL and some how i have a 23 sec avg ..wtf. but i think getting a single sub 20 was the hardest. O and learning F2L was a *****.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 17, 2008)

OH! After reading Musselman's post, I realized my *HARDEST BARRIER* is learning OLLs, haven't finished learning them yet, darn. Will finish by WC next year, haha.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 17, 2008)

hdskull said:


> OH! After reading Musselman's post, I realized my *HARDEST BARRIER* is learning OLLs, haven't finished learning them yet, darn. Will finish by WC next year, haha.



Meh, circumvented by purposely ignoring hard ones. Partial edge control, anyone?


----------



## iploman (Jul 17, 2008)

For me sub 20 single took ages to achieve. Still sub 25 average is something beyond my skills.


----------



## ccchips296 (Jul 17, 2008)

for me, sub 15 (havent done yet)...........ive been like 15-16 seconds for like 4 months now...i dont seem to have any way of improving. i can get the occasional sub 15 average but its not consistant and frequent.


----------



## Statical (Jul 17, 2008)

erm sub40 was way too long


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 17, 2008)

Zigosity said:


> I don't know all my PLLs, though, I'm still using 4LLL.



Then either my PLL speeds must REALLY suck, or your 4LLL speeds are insane. I know all the PLLs and i can't get sub 30 avg.

One problem i have, and something i need to change FAST is that i still do the Cross on top, and then flip the cube.


----------



## RafaelChan (Jul 17, 2008)

sub 30-25... i am struggling in there.. but after that i was so fast to improve... it took 1month... i started last feb.. and i am now sub-21


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 17, 2008)

sub-30 was so hard for me. My best average was taken only about a month after getting a sub-30 average.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 17, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > OH! After reading Musselman's post, I realized my *HARDEST BARRIER* is learning OLLs, haven't finished learning them yet, darn. Will finish by WC next year, haha.
> ...



I agree this is the toughest. I'm still trying out crazy ways that will probably require learning even more algs just to avoid this.


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 17, 2008)

sub20 average took forever, and i was pretty frustrated. It was not consistent even months after I got the first one though.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 17, 2008)

god, consistant sub 40 is a pain to get past.
but my other tough barrier is learning algs, i have yet to learn all of my PLL's and i might learn more OLL's...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 17, 2008)

Considering I can sub 20 consistently, I still haven't learnt the N perms. I keep telling myself that I should do, but considering that they are the least frequent PLLs I haven't yet. I usually do an A perm into a T perm, which takes about 3.5 secs, due to the cube rotations.

I really should learn them before my first competition, where I'll probably end up with 5 N perms... *checks for good algs*


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 17, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> god, consistant sub 40 is a pain to get past.
> but my other tough barrier is learning algs, i have yet to learn all of my PLL's and i might learn more OLL's...



Forget about the OLLs for now. With a good F2L and the PLLs you'll kill 40 seconds with ease.

I started learning intuitive F2L and all the PLLs at the same time. When i finished with all the PLLs, i started timing my solves again, and i was killing my times. I went from about 50 second averages to where i am now (32 avg) pretty fast. Just make sure you've got F2L and your PLLs, practice hard and your times will drop.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 18, 2008)

sub 15 for me too, because it still hasn't happened yet... unless averages of 5 count 




hdskull said:


> OH! After reading Musselman's post, I realized my *HARDEST BARRIER* is learning OLLs, haven't finished learning them yet, darn. Will finish by WC next year, haha.


Are you going to go to it? Where is it going to be held?

sidenote: I didn't think learning OLLs was difficult at all. Maybe it's because of the method I used to learn them.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 18, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> god, consistant sub 40 is a pain to get past.
> but my other tough barrier is learning algs, i have yet to learn all of my PLL's and i might learn more OLL's...


I got a 43.66 second average on April 13, and 10 days later, I got a sub 40 average of 38.32 seconds. A few days later I was consistently sub 40.
I use the Fridrich Method and back then I had a 3LLL. Now I am around ~23 seconds with still a 3LLL.

You use the Fridrich Method. I didn't think sub 40 was very hard to break. Of course, I was only concentrating on 3x3 speed, and you're doing.... 2x2, 3x3 Petrus, 3x3 Fridrich, 3x3 Roux, 3x3 OH, 4x4 and Pyraminx? I know you're focusing on Fridrich right now but all those puzzles might be the problem. I don't think learning algorithms for the last layer will help you much. The step that really tosses around your times is your F2L step. I would rather get better at F2L than learn more algorithms. Practice your F2L, that will help your times a lot. Can you give me a step by step time average by PM? Please use this timer.


----------



## pjk (Jul 18, 2008)

The hardest barrier for me so far on the 3x3 was going from 24 to sub-20.

The hardest barrier on the 4x4 was getting sub 1:15.


----------



## FU (Jul 18, 2008)

Going from sub-20 to sub-15 was tough... took me more than 5 months to make that leap. the low 15 averages made me despondent for a while, like i was not fated to sub-15 or something.


----------



## TheCubers (Jul 18, 2008)

For Me Sub-20 and Avg Sub-30


----------



## hdskull (Jul 18, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> sub 15 for me too, because it still hasn't happened yet... unless averages of 5 count
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it's not hard to learn them, it's just hard for me to push myself to learn them, lol.

WC will be held in Hong Kong, and most probably I will attend, unless the timing doesn't work out (if it takes place in October, during school),


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 18, 2008)

getting my averages from 24ish to 20. still hasn't happened and it's been a couple months. maybe 3 so far. I think I am going to start learning OLL


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 19, 2008)

hdskull said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > sub 15 for me too, because it still hasn't happened yet... unless averages of 5 count
> ...



Well I'm definatly not going to that one. haha If only I had a magic carpet...


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol, I was at over a minute for about a month when I fiurst started, and now all of a sudden I can do ~45s


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 21, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> ...



I doubt a lot of people will show up in Hong Kong compared to other places.  Too bad, I was hoping on going to the next WC.


----------



## joey (Jul 21, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> I doubt a lot of people will show up in Hong Kong compared to other places.  Too bad, I was hoping on going to the next WC.


Why? And what other places would you suggest?

I suggest Leeds, UK


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 21, 2008)

Getting sub 16 is hard.
xD Right when you THINK you are...you aren't xD


----------



## Escher (Jul 25, 2008)

Ive been cubing for maybe three months, and i got to just below 30s averages about 2/3 weeks ago. haven't improved much since then, so for me so far sub-20 PB and sub 25avg have been the biggest barriers...


----------



## A_Qber (Jul 26, 2008)

same here


----------



## Faz (Jul 27, 2008)

sub 20. period.


----------



## FredM (Jul 27, 2008)

The barrier I'm trying to pass right know. I've never been so uninproving.

It's sub10 Single and sub15 Average.


----------



## MasakitChan (Jul 27, 2008)

Sub 20 took forever, around 4 weeks or so.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 27, 2008)

lately I've been improving steadily, 16s suddenly became "bad solves"

my point: I might pass my "hardest barrier" soon [sub-15 avg.]


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't remember what was hardest for me. 
Although I just broke a new barrier in sub-14 today so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 27, 2008)

If you guys go back to the first or second page in this thread, you'll see i said:



DAE_JA_VOO said:


> I'm working really hard at the moment to get sub-30. I got to about 34 avg really quickly, and since i hit 34, it's been a huge wall that i can't climb. I usually get 34 avg, but i get 32s and 31s as well. I can't seem to break 30 though...




I broke 30s average a few days ago. It took me about 3-4 weeks altogether, but i finally did it. And now, the vast majority of my solves are between 27 and 33 seconds, which is a big deal for me


----------



## BlueSpark92 (Jul 27, 2008)

i just broke the 45-second barrier


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Jul 27, 2008)

Learning block building after getting sub 20 Fridrich. Petrus is a hard method to get fast with, I'm still working on learning better block building techniques and on improving my look ahead.


----------



## mrCage (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi 

My biggest barrier was of course my first 3x3x3 completion back in 1981. After a few months hard struggle i finally solved the "damned" puzzle.

My biggest leap forward in cubing was probably when i worked out a 4x4x4 solution solely on paper. This made me appreciate many finer aspects of cubing, a thorough understanding of what is possible and not possible on any size regular cube.

One other barrier worth mentioning is the understanding of commutators and how to use them constructively. Actually they can be used for virtually anything - edge cycles and flips. Corner cycles and twists. For laregr cubes also for center cycles. And of course more esoteric uses like block cycles for making patterns etc etc ...

- Per


----------



## Escher (Jul 30, 2008)

im humbled by mr cage...
but pleased because i just broke me barrier by quite a margin - sub 20 non-lucky and sub-15 lucky 
although Chukk (go to same school) just got a 14.5 non-lucky. bastard.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 31, 2008)

Sub-20... it was the last time I believed there were barriers. First and only barrier.

Now, my main barrier is laziness (and paying rent).


----------



## Sturkman11 (Jul 31, 2008)

Dang LT, I can remember when you were just at sub 1 min. haha


----------



## hagendaasmaser (Aug 1, 2008)

hardest was averaging sub-20....still not consistent but i'm borderline


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sub-20 solve took me a while but I've gotten it a few times now that I'm starting to cube again. Had to take a break with work and all but I'm starting up again. I'll be at college so I'm sure I'll have plenty of time.

Still haven't gotten a sub 25 average. Once I get sub 20 averages I will truly have accomplished my speed cubing goal.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 1, 2008)

The hardest for me was sub 30, and in second was sub 1 minute. The reason for this is that i made "THE SWITCH" at 33 or so seconds which is the average at 6 tps. So i was in the midst of switching and i stayed at around 30 seconds for about 2-3 months. Sub 1 minute took the least time of all of the barriers, but it was so annoying to not be sub 1 minute and i was researching things at that time to help me go faster. The easiest (important) barrier was sub 20. The reason for this was because i met Harris Chan, at TOF, when i was stuck at 21 second average for a bout a week(nothing less than 21), and he told me to not look at the pair you are solving for the F2L. That day I was a +2 away from my first sub 20 average. A few days after I got back I was averaging sub 20. Remember this "When in doubt, work on your F2L".


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 1, 2008)

Mine was definitely getting sub-20. I ranged from averages 20-22s, but i twas mostly 21s. Then one day, I got a 19.98 average of 12. As of now my best average of 12 is 17.33 and my best average of 5 is 16.37.


----------



## Brian Nicole Uy (Aug 3, 2008)

I think for me it is sub16. Sub40 is just so easy that I went to sub40 in my first month.


----------



## Neutrals01 (Aug 3, 2008)

I started cubing 2 months ago (25th may 2008), currently sub 60 average with best average 10 of 12 57.25 (without inspection) and also best solve 41.25 (without inspection), don know how u guys reach speed of sub 40 and below with 2+ months of cubing =.=" should I concentrate on new methods or should I practice one method and master it to the max? I spent lots of time to learn 4x4,5x5,blindfold,f2l, and pll during these 2 months of cubing, and I read that many of u guys concentrate on a 4LLL method and get up to sub 30.. currently my method is finish 3 corners,then 4 edges, then use working corner put 3 2nd layer pieces in and then the remaining, and I do it with my 1st layer on top..(too used to it) I tried using it at my bottom face but end up slower by 10 secs+, and then use 3LLL (orient edge,orient corners and then pll). Need advice from u guys on how to improve my f2l?(currently average 35 secs for f2l without inspection T_T)


----------



## Rawn (Aug 3, 2008)

Sub-30 average. I reached sub-40 really easily and soon after sub-35 but I'm really stuck at this point.


----------



## Rikane (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd say sub-20. I can average around 28seconds, for me, it's all a matter of my crappy look ahead.


----------



## Marvolo (Aug 4, 2008)

For me it's the sub-20 avg.... I have only once this ;/


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 4, 2008)

Rawn said:


> Sub-30 average. I reached sub-40 really easily and soon after sub-35 but I'm really stuck at this point.



Hahahah! Two weeks ago i was in the EXACT same position. In fact, i'm still not ENTIRELY out of that situation.

I flew to sub-40 and spent about 3 or 4 weeks between 30 and 35. Now i've done a few sub 30 averages but they're not consistent yet


----------



## Rawn (Aug 4, 2008)

I get sub-30 averages every so often. I guess were quite a lot alike, apart from the methods we use.


----------



## Rikane (Aug 6, 2008)

So would it be safe to say that sub-30 is around the point where look ahead is critical? Or is that just for me then?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 6, 2008)

Rikane said:


> So would it be safe to say that sub-30 is around the point where look ahead is critical? Or is that just for me then?


Well it depends but for me it was like that. I couldn't get past 30 seconds until I found looking ahead.


----------



## dvtpgm (Aug 8, 2008)

My barrier? I cannot even sub 7 for cross.  Can't plan the cross at all. I suck.

Current PB 24.97 with best average 34.98. Pretty bad. And by the way, that's with full OLL and PLL.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 10, 2008)

I guess sub-50 for me, but I am a beginner, so it will probaably change.


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 10, 2008)

Sub-15!!!

I was Sub-20 after three months, this also was quite hard, but then, after another month, I was Sub-16.

My PB avg was at 15.05, then 15.03, then 15.02 then 15.01.
It took me 2 months to get from 15.05 to 14.94. 

But then I improved quite fast, getting Sub-14 within another month, getting consistently Sub-14 within the next 3 months.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 21, 2008)

Sorry for the revival but i didn't want to start a new thread to make this point.



DAE_JA_VOO said:


> I'm working really hard at the moment to get sub-30. I got to about 34 avg really quickly, and since i hit 34, it's been a huge wall that i can't climb. I usually get 34 avg, but i get 32s and 31s as well. I can't seem to break 30 though...



Isn't it amazing how you improve? I just COULDN'T get below 30. If i had one sub 30 solve in a set of 5 i was happy. 

Now, if i get one 30+ solve in an average i'm UNhappy. I average just over 26 seconds now. Going to be sub 25 before the end of this month (well, that's the goal i've set for myself).


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 21, 2008)

Congrats. You're getting there =D

What's your PB solve so far?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 21, 2008)

Lofty said:


> sub-20 was definitly the hardest. I improved pretty consistantly until i was below 30 but after that it was a very long time until I got sub-20 and now im barely sub-18.



so you can do it OH quicker than 2H??


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 21, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Congrats. You're getting there =D
> 
> What's your PB solve so far?



Thanks man 

My current PB is 21.46

But i'm pretty sure that i'll be eating through that soon as well. Yesterday i did a 21.78, and i do a lot of 23 second solves too, so i'm expecting my PB to be sub 20 really soon.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 21, 2008)

No one mentioned this had to be only 3x3 speedsolving(even though many people infer that it is), I prefer OH since I don't have a disability like in speedsolving...anyway, for me sub-30 OH was hard to get to for my average. For my single it was hard for me to break my unlucky sub-17 until i finally got 15.98  Woohoo


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 21, 2008)

There are many point that I have been stuck at, but the point that took me the longest to pass was the sub30 barrier, but thats because I used LBL F2L then


----------



## Garmon (Sep 21, 2008)

Sub 30 average. I hit 30.xx nearly every solve.


----------



## Escher (Sep 21, 2008)

how time flies... 2 months ago, i didnt even have a sub20 pb... 
now im consistently averaging JUST sub-20 once ive warmed up. sub25 not much of a barrier then! 
Sub 15s have been very rare, which is annoying. I know why though - my last layer is three looks, and my cross making is pretty bad. at home my f2l is ridiculous (im happy to boast lol).
but definitely the biggest barrier for me is...
Nerves. 
It ruins my look ahead, makes me pop, and hampers my recognition. my averages go up by about 6 seconds when im racing with a friend.


----------



## elimescube (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah! Lets go Africa!


----------



## Neutrals01 (Sep 21, 2008)

Escher said:


> my averages go up by about 6 seconds when im racing with a friend.


same here...when I am competing with friends I get like 32~39 seconds.. but when I am training at home, I get like 25~34 seconds.. barely above 35 seconds..wonder why..might be the cube I am using too, because when competing with friends..we keep switching cubes with each other for each solve(to make it fair)... 

30 seconds average barrier should be the longest for me currently... I took like 2~3 weeks from 50 secs avg till 35 secs avg... and now it have been almost 1 month and my time only improved till around 30~33 average..improved by 1~4 secs.. =.=" ... really don no how some ppl reach average 20 secs in 2~3 months.. I am still stucked at average 30~33 after 4 months .. argh !!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 21, 2008)

elimescube said:


> Yeah! Lets go Africa!



Ha!! Dude i didn't even know you had an account here! It's Ettienne man! 

Great to see you here. Now we've got TWO South Africans speedcubing


----------



## n00bcubix (Sep 21, 2008)

my hardest barrier was 15-14 and 14-13 xD


----------



## HelloiamChow (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm still dancing around sub15. I just can't always count on a sub15 average. Oh well.


----------



## Escher (Sep 21, 2008)

dammit why is your name even noobcubix when thats like a top 100 average!?! hehe and i was one of those people who got sub 20 in a few months - 75 days to be precise  although i have hit nearly a month long brick wall now - since late august i havent gone anywhere... probably because of the OLLs i havent learnt 
dammit the UK open is really soon, i need to get practicing (i want at least a sub 20 avg at comp  )


----------



## n00bcubix (Sep 21, 2008)

Escher said:


> dammit why is your name even noobcubix when thats like a top 100 average!?!)



i suck. (period)


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 21, 2008)

i was thinking my hardest barriar was my most recent [sub-15] but i stopped practicing, so i think i have to do it all over again, lol


----------



## n00bcubix (Sep 21, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> i was thinking my hardest barriar was my most recent [sub-15] but i stopped practicing, so i think i have to do it all over again, lol



heh that's what happened to me


----------



## Faz (Sep 21, 2008)

definitely sub 15.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Sep 21, 2008)

hmm...for me..sub 20... because I havent broke it yet, but i am almost there (avg of 23-24 atm), getting times such as 21 and 22 are frequent.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 21, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> hmm...for me..sub 20... because I havent broke it yet, but i am almost there (avg of 23-24 atm), getting times such as 21 and 22 are frequent.



Me, too! I get some rare 20's also.


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 22, 2008)

Not was, still is, the 25 seconds for 3x3x3 average 10(12). I regulary did 27-28 like 1.5 years ago and still does.

If I only practice 3x3x3 I can probably do it in a week or two... but I don't.


----------



## ScottKidder (Sep 22, 2008)

I was around 25 average with a pb of like 20.21 after 6 months of cubing but I quit practicing all summer and am just starting up again. I still haven't had a sub 20 solve but I've had 21 and 22 averages. Sub 20 averages in 2 months


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 22, 2008)

Although my progress has been fairly consistent, sub-30 avergaes seemed to take a while. In the past 2 weeks I've started averaging under 30 everytime, at around 28 sec average.

Hopefully I can go to about 25 avg before UK Open, see you there Escher.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 23, 2008)

In the past, from Sub 18 to get to sub 17 consistently... that took forever.

For now, get sub 11 consistently  (I can get sub 11.5 no problem hehe)


----------



## Ton (Sep 23, 2008)

sub 12 on the 3x3 I only did it once at home 
sub 1:00 on the 4x4 
sub 2:15 on the 5x5 , but I am now busy to get it my record at 2:25 average


----------



## razorjumper (Sep 23, 2008)

sub 30... im now stuck at sub 30 for abt 2 weeks. getting to sub 40 was fast for me. 2months of playing i reach sub 35. now trying to get over sub 30


----------



## iploman (Sep 23, 2008)

First sub 20 3x3x3 single (got only once  )
next step is to get avg sub 25. Anyway my LL really sucks, I realized that sometimes I do LL in about 8 sec  

I really need to rebuild my list of algs for LL. but I am to lazy for that ;] It was great achievement for me to learn all LL algs and now half of them are gonna be replaced by another :/


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 23, 2008)

my barrier is the sub-2 min. 
Yes, I was angry when a friend I taught beaten my PB of 1 min 50. 
Lol, that was for the 3x3 cube!
(luckily that was me last year with my wrist twisting and stiff cubes.


----------



## shidonii (Sep 23, 2008)

My barrier is Sub-30 seconds consistantly, I've got lots of 26-29 second Average of 5's on Cubemania, but I can't seem to get them all the time.


----------



## pjk (Sep 23, 2008)

Going sub-24 avg on 3x3 was hardest for me, although going sub 1:05 avg on the 4x4 is catching up.


----------



## d_sprink (Sep 27, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Kevin. said:
> 
> 
> > Still needs some practice but have a good teacher to well... teach me.
> ...



You got a teacher? Lucky... I'm the fastest in my town, and I'm stuck in the 45-55 range... and I'm not even consistant there. In keeping with the thread theme, the 1:00 mark was the hardest to break through initially, but when I hit it, I smashed it. And now I'm faintly below it...


----------



## Odin (Sep 28, 2008)

the hardest for me was 1min. i still get alot of 1:00+ but my avrg is about 55 secs but i lost my DIY so i havent been cubing for about 3 days... i need to find it ....

*EDIT* YAY i found my cube, it was in my sax case (2 days latter)


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 28, 2008)

sub-1 magic was the most annoying barrier to break for me.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 28, 2008)

sub-20, still havent gotten sub 20 average of 12 , best average of 5 though is 18.49


----------



## Boarder120 (Sep 28, 2008)

sub 29 was my hardest barrier. for about 2 months i was get averages around 30-33. then, i timed myself 2 weeks after getting 29 averages and i got 23-24 second averages! it was so weird. my average dropped like 5-6 seconds in 2 weeks!


----------



## I_love_cubes (Sep 30, 2008)

prob. a sub 30 single


----------



## qinbomaster (Sep 30, 2008)

i just went sub-20 yesterday and i still can't rebreak it again... -__-


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 30, 2008)

for rubiks, it took me 3 months to go from 20 to sub 17... not im just kinda bouncing back and forth
but for oh... it took me 3 months to learn it... and get a 40sec average, then after a month which is now, i can do sub 27


----------

